# January Hay Market



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage on the January hay market.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/marketing/us-hay-prices-mostly-flat-january


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say dairy hay market is softer here by about $40 a ton at auction.Dec vs Jan

Milk price was $21 now its $17.50

Med quality and grass hay are steady.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Some of my customers who purchase some of their hay needs at local auctions tell me that prices are just as high or even higher than last month, but they have noticed that quality has declined. There just isn't any more premium quality stuff left that is finding its way to auction. Most premium dairy quality is sold before it comes out of the baler anyway. But if you only look at the top selling price it will look like it has slid a few bucks.

No one I sell to seems to be cutting back. Very good demand for all types.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's steady for all kinds of hay around here also. Normally hay prices take a dive from now until May.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Normally hay prices take a dive from now until May.


That is alot different than here where hay seems to be more scarce this time of year as most folks have sold out and the tight wads that buy weekly or monthly are scrambling to locate more hay.....especially the horse folk with pregnant broodmares. I have people calling me and begging for hay right now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It used to be that way here also, but over the last 10 years I've noticed that I need to sell all my hay before Christmas or I will have to start lowering the price in order to get all sold by the time 1st cutting happens. Folks seem to be willing to stock up with hay in the summer or fall for the rest of the year. This might just be me though. I don't typically like dealing with weekly or monthly buyers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking about putting a load on eBay, wonder how that will work out, price by bale, 660 to a 53' semi, buyer to pay for freight, may try it and see....


----------

